# Digital painting



## Anne Dyari (Aug 23, 2012)

Digital painting of my betta. ​


----------



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

That is really good!!!


----------



## Anne Dyari (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

Oh my, this is fantastic.  You don't happen to do commissions do you?


----------



## Anne Dyari (Aug 23, 2012)

I could take commissions if people were interested.
For something like this or a larger version of something like my avatar, I'd have to say it would cost *$12* for one fish since they take about 2 hours to do.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

ow just wow that is totally awesome love it !!!! How do you do these on a computer with what program ? You do incredible work !


----------



## Anne Dyari (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks! I use PainttoolSAI with a Bamboo Pen Tablet.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

wow! soo pretty!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

so awesome! XD


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Thats so cool!!!!!


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow that is a great picture! I wish I was that good at art lol. You are very talented though


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Love it that is awesome!!!


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

talent!


----------



## MaskedBetta (Nov 10, 2012)

So nice looking, I can't believe it!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice! Can you do a free one for my b-day?


----------



## Anne Dyari (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 
@Perry: Sorry, but I'm not currently taking requests, as they take a long time. ^^;


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Anne Dyari said:


> Thanks everyone!
> @Perry: Sorry, but I'm not currently taking requests, as they take a long time. ^^;


It's OK.


----------

